

Privacy Statements for Windows 10 Technical Preview - chippy
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/preview-privacy-statement

======
higherpurpose
> enter text, we may collect typed characters and use them for purposes such
> as improving auto-complete and spell check features.

No thanks. I don't need Microsoft to collect every character I type in Windows
just to "improve spellcheck".

~~~
adrianlmm
That's what Google has been doing with Android for years.

